# Arthur's Elos Mini Build



## guarda (May 19, 2011)

Hi, figured it was time I posted a tank thread here. It's been setup for almost a year now. I use ESV salt and have had great results. Nitrates are usually at about 10 but my SPS aren't complaining. Granted, they aren't growing as fast as everyone else's but I'm not worried about it. Not much room in my tank anyway... Had the Hippo in the earlier pics for a few weeks before my planned upgrade was canceled. Had to transfer him unfortunately. Hope you guys enjoy the pics. 

Hardware
Elos Mini with E-lite
Elos NS100 skimmer
Elos Osmocontroller
Reefkeeper 2 with temp and ph probe
Vortech MP40
Ecoxotic Stunner Blue LED Strip to give me some more blue
Stealth 50W heater
Aluminum 40 bulb led spotlight for fuge
DIY led strip for even more blue (I wish I lived in the psychedelic 70's)

Software
False Perc 2" (Samsung)
True Perc 1" (Nokia)
Blue Mandarin 2" (Sony)
Orange Linckia 2"
Hector's Goby (Rompope)
8 Nassarius Snails
4 Nerite Snails
1 Scarlet Reef Hermit Crab
2 Margarita Snails

Rbta

Dendrophyllia
Superman cyphastrea
Xenia
Hammer coral, frogspawn
Assorted zoas
Rainbow acan
Mushrooms or yumas, can't really tell
Red mushrooms
Green favia
Green Platygyra
War coral
blue chalice
pink chalice
tiny Miami Hurricane
even tinier Oregon Mummy Eye

Garf's Bonsai
Orange Digi
Blue acro
Psammacora
Superman monti
Green and red caps
Blue Stylo
Green Birdsnest

0 day









A few months in...









fts









This is Sony









Stormtrooper









Introducing Romaine...









The late Rompope









About month 5 or 6









Month 7ish









Top down









Month 10ish









My Petco Platygyra









Cypasthrea


----------



## guarda (May 19, 2011)

My attempt at a diy led to bring more saturation to the corals.





































Hand feeding my mandarin some frozen shrimp.
[video=youtube;580I4H902dQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=580I4H902dQ[/video]

Samsung wanting to get in on the video action as well.
[video=youtube;D0jXkf5DkSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0jXkf5DkSA[/video]


----------



## ckeiling (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting pics of your tank. I am getting ready to set up a nano reef tank myself and it is inspiring to see what you have done with yours. I absolutely love it!


----------



## guarda (May 19, 2011)

Thanks! I really wish I had the room to get a 75 or 90 gallon but I'm fairly limited in space here in NYC. Until I get a house I'll have to live with size envy lol but the nano is definitely fun. 




ckeiling said:


> Thanks for posting pics of your tank. I am getting ready to set up a nano reef tank myself and it is inspiring to see what you have done with yours. I absolutely love it!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

nice looking tank, can't wait till I'm comfortable to break into the SW world.


----------



## ckeiling (May 27, 2011)

LOL...I understand about space....I have a small home that I share with my hubby, two teenage girls, and two large dogs. I am lucky in that I own a business and am able to put a tank in my lobby. We all love it...it is so much fun!


----------



## guarda (May 19, 2011)

Me and my gf were watching BBC Life and she commented that she always wanted a fish tank so I instantly went online and ordered a Biocube from Petco.com, not knowing it would turn into this horrible addiction.


mec102778 said:


> nice looking tank, can't wait till I'm comfortable to break into the SW world.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yup, see you'll turn your sump into a refugium just so you can have more live stock and get similar filtration to the sump.


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, you have to be careful with this hobby...


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

And I love the tank. It is really good looking. I like all the zoanthids.


----------



## ckeiling (May 27, 2011)

Is that a Mandarin Dragonette I see in your tank? I would love to get one someday. I ready, however, that they frequently starve over a couple month period and then die. How long have you had yours? How are you feeding him? I think that they are one of the most beautiful small fish. I plan to try one once my 90 gallon tank is a year or two old.


----------



## guarda (May 19, 2011)

Yep, my gf fell in love with one at the lfs even before we got the tank so i researched and quickly said no after learning of their strict dietary habits. One day I was at the lfs (tank done cycling, cuc and softies, no fish yet) and saw like 20 mandarins, all emaciated, so I figured wth, lemme try and train one that's probably going to die here anyway. Asked someone to drop some live brine and picked the first one that went after them. Took it home and after about 3 weeks got it to eat frozen brine soaked in selcon and 2 mOnths, mysis. 

So he was our first fish and we've had him for about a year. Very chubby now! I made a feeding station out of cheap acrylic tubes. Lmk if u want pics or details on what I did to train it. With a 90 I don't think u will have a problem as long as you have some macroalgae in the fuge with copepods. They reproduce quickly.


----------



## ckeiling (May 27, 2011)

I would love pics of your feeding station. And can you tell me what selcon is? Thanks!


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Selcon just raises the nutrition of the food. I think it also helps the fish smell it better also, but I'm not sure.


----------

